# Here is my setup



## mikespenturningz (Feb 29, 2012)

I went to home depot, purchased a light diffusion panel for a recessed light. I cut it and hot glued together a box purchased 4 clamp lights with natural light bulbs. I cannot take pictures during the day so I have to take them at night after work. You can move the lights around a bit until you get what you want. I use macro setting and a very small focus spot.







I don't use the tripod anymore I do them free hand. The camera is just a Kodak V610 nothing special.

To cut the panel use a utility knife that seems to be the best way.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 1, 2012)

Any possible way to post a bigger picture? I'd really like to be able to see what you've put together.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry I keep forgetting that the image is not clickable.











They are cut to 11x11 inches you could go 12x12 but I messed up the cut and had to recut to get a nice edge. Then just hot glue them. I put a bottom on mine....


----------

